# So, Does He Stay or Does He Go?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Discuss.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll say he goes. He could almost easily take any team in the NBA to the second round so why stick with the Cavs? He has a chance to do just what he's done there but take it further depending on the situation.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Cavs had 7 years to build a contender and this was the best they could do. Why would he trust them again? And even if Ferry is fired, I'd still put more trust in a GM who moved heaven and earth to make cap space for me than an organization that was scared to lose me and made weak deal after weak deal for roleplayers.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd leave if I were him. I would like to think he wants and plans to team up with another superstar/fringe super star.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

He's gone. That team has no future. They aren't going to be any better than they are right now.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

The more I think about it, the more i think he'll be a knick. He gets celebrities kissing his but, tons of adoration and he'll always be in the limelight. I almost kind of like it because know you get to see fans in the biggest market all get behind their team. 

Plus chris brown, jay z, lebron james, chris duhon and al pacino would be just as good as the current cavs squad. :basketballplaya:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dre™;6277772 said:


> The Cavs had 7 years to build a contender and this was the best they could do. Why would he trust them again? And even if Ferry is fired, I'd still put more trust in a GM who moved heaven and earth to make cap space for me than an organization that was scared to lose me and made weak deal after weak deal for roleplayers.


i'm not sure i'd want to trust a gm whose best plan was to kill their team for a couple of years just in hopes of getting me when i became a free agent.

the cavs firing ferry and brown and bringing in better guys would be interesting. if the rumors in portland about pritchard are true the cavs hiring him and giving him lebron to build around could be pretty scary for the rest of the league.

but i think lebron probably goes.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Thing is what assets do the Cavs really have besides him? If they had any they would've done better than Jamison at the deadline.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope he leaves but then again, if he stays I will have more respect for him.

**** respect. Come to Miami Bron!!!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I think Morrison stays on the Lakers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's next to no basketball reason as to why he should go to the Knicks. Other than 'they're the Knicks', and have a ton of cap space...why would he want to go there? The Knicks havent been relevant for nearly 10 years.

There's a lot that says Chicago to me. Derrick Rose and Joakim Noah fill the 2 hardest spots in basketball. Add in the quality role players in Hinrich and Gibson, Deng could be traded for a PF. Perhaps they even sign Boozer also - Rose, Hinrich,Bron,Booz,Noah would be a very tough combo to beat.

My pipedream is Miami - but I doubt that'll happen.

NJ also have a good shot, especially if they get #1 pick.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If he goes to New York he's going to the Nets.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

MB30 said:


> There's next to no basketball reason as to why he should go to the Knicks. Other than 'they're the Knicks', and have a ton of cap space...why would he want to go there? The Knicks havent been relevant for nearly 10 years.
> 
> There's a lot that says Chicago to me. Derrick Rose and Joakim Noah fill the 2 hardest spots in basketball. Add in the quality role players in Hinrich and Gibson, Deng could be traded for a PF. Perhaps they even sign Boozer also - Rose, Hinrich,Bron,Booz,Noah would be a very tough combo to beat.
> 
> ...


I know the Nets, Heat, Bulls and Knicks are all being reported as possibilities but I think it's really between him staying or the knicks. 

I don't know why the people think he will go to chicago. If he goes to NY, he gets way more media attention, which means more money for nike. Therefore, nike convinces him to go to NY. Rose and Noah are good players, but i'm sure lebron will not let basketball get in the way of his decision. :rofl:

The fact that the knicks are down might be huge incentive for lebron to go there. He can change the face of a huge franchise before he even steps on the court. Plus lebron has says he want's to be an owner (so money is always a factor to him) and that he likes making personnel decisions. He gets to have the richest team build a franchise around him from scratch, be the center of attention, make the most money he possibly can. 

I am honestly starting to get upset when people suggest Chicago as a possibility. Its clearly not happening.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lebron needs a Gasol beside him. It was sad watching him feeding Varejao off the pick and roll and watching Varejao flail all over the place. Go to the Knicks or Nets and try to lure either Amare or Bosh to go there with him. The Cavs had their chance with the King and they blew it.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> If he goes to New York he's going to the Nets.


I know JayZ is a part owner of the nets but the knicks are clearly NY;s team. If Lebron does go to the NJ/Brooklyn Nets the Knicks will be sooooooooooooo **** ed. 


I think he goes to the knicks but we will see soon.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He should go. What's the point of staying? This is the best in 7 years the Cavs could do for him. If he doesn't want to end up like KG in minnesota he needs to make a move. Just like KG finally decided to go to Boston, Lebron needs to leave Cleveland.

I think he goes to the Knicks because playing every night in MSG is too big of a chance to miss. Plus if he can convince Bosh or Wade to go with him to New York that's not a bad team. and if Phil Jackson comes to coach his old team that makes a ton of sense.

I can't see him going to play in New Jersey.

Chicago makes some kind of sense, but if he has any kind of soul he won't leave the Cavs to go play for the Bulls. Plus Bulls management are cheap bastards.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Boston. He needs to just put on the black hat and join the bad guys.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It's looking like Wade will stay in Miami....

With that said, Rose is better than anyone LeBron could team up with outside of Wade.

If he wants a title, Chicago makes a lot more sense then the Knicks. Rose could also take over the end of games for LeBron whereas neither Bosh nor Boozer could really do that.

Noah also works great as the 3rd best player. Then you also have Deng - assuming he isn't dealt away in a S&T for Lebron.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Chicago is Michael Jordan's team for ever. The only team LeBron does not like to join is Bulls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Boston Celtics fans were chanting "New York Knicks" during Thursday's Game 6 every time that LeBron James went to the foul line. Maybe they should've been chanting "Chicago Bulls."
> 
> Within minutes of the Cleveland Cavaliers' elimination at the hands of the Celtics, the speculation about LeBron James' next destination resumed in full force.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/15881/lebron-to-the-bulls-3-gms-think-so


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Why would the Cavs want Deng's contract? If he's going to Chicago the Cavs aren't going to want anything back from the Bulls.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

too many wild speculation:

Bosh for Bynum/Walton hugh bad contracts

LeBron for Deng hugh bad contract.

How about this,

Shaq (S&T) for Wade

With Wade, Cavs may be able to sign a free agent like Bosh.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> It's looking like Wade will stay in Miami....
> 
> With that said, Rose is better than anyone LeBron could team up with outside of Wade.
> 
> ...



Ya, and if lebron went to the thunder he could team up with kevin durant and russell westbrook. The only problem is that its not happening, neither is lebron to chicago.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Also I don't buy the whole LeBron has bad teammates thing. He doesn't have a great 2nd option, but top to bottom the Cavs have a lot of good players. They do have a bad coach though. With a better offensive coach, staying at Cleveland is a lot better (in terms of chances of winning) IMO.

Chicago probably makes the most sense though basketball wise and also with perception. Rose is a top 10 player at this point but he's not famous enough to "get the credit" if the Bulls win a title. Whereas if LeBron teams up with Wade, there's a chance Wade will get more credit for success Miami has.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

mo76 said:


> Ya, and if lebron went to the thunder he could team up with kevin durant and russell westbrook. The only problem is that its not happening, neither is lebron to chicago.


Thunder are a small market team though, whereas Chicago offers a big market. LeBron is concerned with media dollars and lifetime earnings through playing for a big market. Chicago offers that, not as much as New York, but they have a player in Rose that is equally capable of carrying a team by himself for stretches of games.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

In one regard I think Lebron can't leave. If he leaves Cleveland high and dry he takes himself out of the GOAT discussion, and I believe his personal legacy is the most important thing to him. In that regard maybe losing keeps him, because he would never live down leaving his hometown after two 60 win, premature end seasons.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> In one regard I think Lebron can't leave. If he leaves Cleveland high and dry he takes himself out of the GOAT discussion, and I believe his personal legacy is the most important thing to him. In that regard maybe losing keeps him, because he would never live down leaving his hometown after two 60 win, premature end seasons.


why would leaving the cavs take him out of the GOAT discussion?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> *Also I don't buy the whole LeBron has bad teammates thing. He doesn't have a great 2nd option, but top to bottom the Cavs have a lot of good players.* They do have a bad coach though. With a better offensive coach, staying at Cleveland is a lot better (in terms of chances of winning) IMO.
> 
> Chicago probably makes the most sense though basketball wise and also with perception. Rose is a top 10 player at this point but he's not famous enough to "get the credit" if the Bulls win a title. Whereas if LeBron teams up with Wade, there's a chance Wade will get more credit for success Miami has.


You must have been watching a different game than me. 

Parker was out there at crunch time and he wasn't good enough for the raptors. Same with jamario moon. Im sure there are cheerleaders with more confidence in their jumper than Jamison. Varejo is supposed to be their tough hard nosed rebounder and he was crying for half the game for the refs to stop play because he had a bobo. (thats when he wasn;t turning the ball over). Mo Williams is a good player but I;m sure they could get another 6-1 shoot first PG. Shaq was out of the game when they needed him the most (he looked very tired, probably needed a nap). Big Z actually seemed quicker to the ball than him. Delonte West is an effective back up PG and back up dancer.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dre™;6277916 said:


> In one regard I think Lebron can't leave. If he leaves Cleveland high and dry he takes himself out of the GOAT discussion, and I believe his personal legacy is the most important thing to him. In that regard maybe losing keeps him, because he would never live down leaving his hometown after two 60 win, premature end seasons.


Why does that take him out of the GOAT discussion? I think it would affect his personal legacy if he didn't leave and kept coming up short like Garnett. Garnett's legacy would be much much greater if he could have spent his prime years on a contender. He would probably be Tim Duncan status in most people's minds. Not everyone is lucky enough to start out on a team that knows how to build a quality roster. Spurs and Lakers can do that. Bulls did that with jordan. Some teams can't, and it would be foolish to wait out your prime years hoping they do.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> why would leaving the cavs take him out of the GOAT discussion?


It wouldn't for *sure*, but he'd have to have accomplishments that clearly trumped Jordan's, otherwise in a comparison the automatic trump card is he ran out on a team that won 60 games twice and couldn't get past Dwight Howard. Since it's unlikely Lebron gets even 4 titles, let alone 6 or 7, him bouncing on his first team would put a huge dent in the eventual Lebron vs. Jordan discussion.

It would ultimately put a negative tint on the first half of Lebron's career, and Jordan doesn't have anything as bad as that on his resume.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised to see him stay in Cleveland since he's got a lot of unfinished business. I see him signing a 3-year deal instead of a 6-year one so he has flexibility in the near future. The Cavs near future looks pretty bleak though. Antawn Jamison just isn't going to cut it against contenders with size, Mo Williams seems more like a bench player than a starter, Mike Brown seems clueless during the game, and with Shaq and Z gone their big man rotation looks very weak especially against LA/BOS frontcourts. 

If he does leave he can almost do no wrong basketball-wise. Bulls, Knicks, Nets, Mavs, and Miami either have better pieces than Cleveland does now or can build a new team around him. I agree with a poster earlier that ideally, James needs a low post presence just like all championship contenders do. 

If I was James I'd take the reputation hit and become an enemy of my home-state because the East is about to become the powerhouse conference of the next decade. I just don't see how the Cavs even with Lebron can compete with the potential that several franchises will have in the East but maybe they'll have more money than sense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> It wouldn't for *sure*, but he'd have to have accomplishments that clearly trumped Jordan's, otherwise in a comparison the automatic trump card is he ran out on a team that won 60 games twice and couldn't get past Dwight Howard. Since it's unlikely Lebron gets even 4 titles, let alone 6 or 7, him bouncing on his first team would put a huge dent in the eventual Lebron vs. Jordan discussion.
> 
> It would ultimately put a negative tint on the first half of Lebron's career, and Jordan doesn't have anything as bad as that on his resume.


Like it did Shaq?

If Lebron goes somewhere else and wins a bunch of championships that's all people are going to remember or care about.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

In regard to him maybe, but in comparison to Jordan he's not going to be able to see him, unless he crushes his numbers.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

He is going to crush Jordan's rebound/assist numbers while having similar scoring output. He will also challenge Kareem's scoring record and will definitely break Jordan's playoff scoring record. 

He doesn't need 7 titles to top Jordan. Jordan didn't need 12 titles to top Russell.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> It wouldn't for *sure*, but he'd have to have accomplishments that clearly trumped Jordan's, otherwise in a comparison the automatic trump card is he ran out on a team that won 60 games twice and couldn't get past Dwight Howard. Since it's unlikely Lebron gets even 4 titles, let alone 6 or 7, him bouncing on his first team would put a huge dent in the eventual Lebron vs. Jordan discussion.
> 
> It would ultimately put a negative tint on the first half of Lebron's career, and Jordan doesn't have anything as bad as that on his resume.


I couldn't understand how people said Kobe was better than lebron and now I get it. Lebron is a way better athlete but he didn't seem focused for the whole game. Plus i though jamal mashburn brought up a good point, he needs to stop holding the ball in the half court and just shoot a mid range jumper. 
The celtics were playing inspired D though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If he leaves Cleveland that's a huge strike against him.

Was Russell even considered the GOAT before Jordan? I would've assumed that was Wilt but whatever.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Why wasn't Russell considered over Wilt? Wilt played for a couple teams and had way less titles. 

There isn't a set criteria. Circumstances and actual individual ability play a role (as they should).


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Leaving won't hurt his GOAT status. People will say, "oh he couldn't win in cleveland, so he left" but don't realize the real argument is "Cleveland never put together a real team for lebron"

Yeah yeah, they had the best record two years running, but a lot of it is due to the chemistry he brings to a team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He's gone.

And he is never going to live down these three games.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Trade assets for LeBron is just a terrible idea.

It is always the best idea to sign 3 free agent superstars in summer. (Example will be Knicks)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

My point exactly Ron. In so many words, no GOAT candidate has had a stretch as embarrassing as this when it mattered most, and that's what's going to hurt him. He's going to have to overcompensate for the rest of his career to sweep this under the rug. Can he do it? 

If anyone is capable it's him, maybe saying he's automatically out of the discussion is a bit much, but he has to fight to get back into it for me.

This last week is just confusing. I mean I knew the day would eventually come where it would be Lebron against the world but I didn't think it would happen right before the most important decision of his life. It's going to be an interesting summer. 

I'll be the first to say it, I love basketball, but his decision is as decade and history defining as anything since Duncan, I'm more plugged into this soap opera than anything happening on the court this spring.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, this is as big as it gets. If someone can swoop him from the Cavs...wow...steal of the century.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> My point exactly Ron. In so many words, no GOAT candidate has had a stretch as embarrassing as this when it mattered most, and that's what's going to hurt him. He's going to have to overcompensate for the rest of his career to sweep this under the rug. Can he do it?


Kobe Bryant did. Remember when he quit and refused to shoot in the second half of an elimination game just to prove a point against the Suns?

What about Shaq in the finals against Hakeem?

What about Jordan when he came back from baseball and got dominated by Nick Anderson? What about his entire career as a Washington Wizard?

What about Chamberlain constantly losing to Russell?


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> My point exactly Ron. *In so many words, no GOAT candidate has had a stretch as embarrassing as this when it mattered most, and that's what's going to hurt him.* He's going to have to overcompensate for the rest of his career to sweep this under the rug. Can he do it?


I dunno, great players have had tough stretches in their career. I remember Shaq getting swept by the Utah Jazz. I remember Kobe having a 3-1 series lead to the Suns and losing the series; the following year, they lost to the Suns in 5 games. What about Dwight Howard failing to win a game against the Pistons who without a healthy Chauncey Billups for the second year in a row? KG didn't make it out of the 1st round for how many years in his career?

I agree though that James has a lot to prove and shouldn't be in the MJ discussion. However, nobody should be in that discussion unless they have multiple rings anyways.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

f22egl said:


> I agree though that James has a lot to prove and shouldn't be in the MJ discussion. However, nobody should be in that discussion unless they have multiple rings anyways.


I agree with this. Hopefully the discussion dies down a little bit now and people just let Lebron be Lebron without him having to constantly be outdoing the legacy of Jordan.

We'll see what kind of career Lebron has had once he's had it. It's too early to be making pronouncements on anyones career.

Remember when KG was a loser out in Minnesota and failed with Cassell and Spreewell which everyone thought was a good enough team to do better than it did? Now that he's won titles with Boston everyone talks about him as a champion and his winning spirit.

A lot can happen over a career.

Lebron could blow out both knees tomorrow and end up like Grant Hill for all we know.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I honestly think if you get a better coach who utilizes all of the players on the team (and give them confidence) you can win. Lebron is doing too much and Brown is simply outmatched in these situations. The guy doesn't have an offensive system. It's time for Lebron to step back and do less on the basketball court. You can't dominate the ball like this and expect success. No one can.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

KG lost in the first round seven years in a row before making it to the conference Finals with Spree and Cassell. Lebron's already greater than KG ever will be. Lebron has been to the Finals, the Conference Finals, and the Conference Semifinals three times in five playoff appearances. Everyone's career doesn't follow the same pattern. There's no need to just panic. Get him another all-star talent, there are guys out there who could help Bron who are available *(like Rip Hamilton for example)*.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who should they get to coach though? They need someone with experience who knows how to run an uptempo team. Because the Cavs really need to be running. they need to let Z and Shaq walk. Start Varejao and Hickson in the frontcourt, or Lebron at the four with Hickson at the five. And then they need to get a better 2. Maybe do a sign and trade for Joe Johnson with Mo Williams going to Atlanta.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What Lebron needs is someone who can legitimately create easier scores for him. You get a tape of the National team and you'll see Lebron or Wade racing guys to the rim all game long, in the full expectation that they'll get the ball thrown ahead. There's really not much you can do if Lebron has the ball in transition. He's going to finish or get fouled almost all the time. It's really hard to see why Mike Brown doesn't try to do that more. Honestly I don't see any point guard he can join up with who's really going to create for him. I'm not convinced that Wall is going to be really really good...And I just don't see Rose as a great creator, really he still looks like pretty good combo guard to me. You want to give away a huge sum of money then you can go to New Orleans and play with your very close friend of course...but I don't see him walking away from that much greenery.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dre™;6277939 said:


> My point exactly Ron. In so many words, no GOAT candidate has had a stretch as embarrassing as this when it mattered most, and that's what's going to hurt him. He's going to have to overcompensate for the rest of his career to sweep this under the rug. Can he do it?


that just isn't true. do you really believe that?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm on the fence... I think he might stay.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

MB30 said:


> My pipedream is Miami - but I doubt that'll happen.


I think that is very possible. I said long ago that if LeBron went to Miami, Riley would have to be the coach. Lately, Riles has made comments that his coaching career isn't necessarily over. 

They can sign LeBron and a decent big man, then bring back Wade and Haslem since they are already on the team. A veteran point guard who can stretch the floor and they have a very competent squad. 

Maybe Beasley can watch and learn from two superstars from the bench. Or use him at the PF for a really athletic unit.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

HKF said:


> Get him another all-star talent, there are guys out there who could help Bron who are available *(like Rip Hamilton for example)*.


Cleveland blew it when they wasted money and years on Larry Hughes , who is a very poor homeless man's LeBron. Two big guards who hold the ball can never work. Mo Williams was another bust when they needed someone with a higher baskeball I.Q. Shaq was just in the way.

People give Ferry all this credit for making deals. But, have they really worked ? Cleveland has no coherent gameplan. They just grab whomever they can and add them in. 

Jordan had Pippen
Bird had DJ
Magic had Coop
Kobe had Shaq then Pau
Duncan had Robinson then Parker and Manu

Versatile smart guys who could complement the star player. 

When Bird makes the miracle steal, its DJ streaking to the basket. 

When Magic when to the post, Coop became the point. When Magic ran the point, Coop became a wing player. 

When Jordan was scoring or in the post, Scottie ran the offense. When Jordan had the ball, Scottie would hit three's or go back door. 

They play off of each other. Who has LeBron ever had at that level ??? Rip has lots of mileage but, still better than whom they have now. If Prince was a guard he'd be even better. 

But,its too late now . LeBron have lots of opportunities now and just entering his prime years. A strong coach and a smart successful teammate , and he is gone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Or the Bulls can do a sign and trade using Deng for Wade or Bosh, and then Sign Lebron.

Or Lebron, Bosh, and Wade all take paycuts to go play for the Knicks like it was the plan all along.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Or the Bulls can do a sign and trade using Deng for Wade or Bosh, and then Sign Lebron.
> 
> Or Lebron, Bosh, and Wade all take paycuts to go play for the Knicks like it was the plan all along.


I think the Knicks made a fatal mistake hiring D'Antoni. I don't think any of those guys respect him as a coach. 

They should go after B.Scott or someone who has won something. I think this is more of an issue than people realize. They all know you can't go to championships without defense. And guys like Wade, LeBron don't care anymore about big scoring nights.

They'd rather do what Kobe and Howard do. If the shots are there, take them. If not go with the flow and get to the finals.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LA68 said:


> I think the Knicks made a fatal mistake hiring D'Antoni. I don't think any of those guys respect him as a coach.
> 
> They should go after B.Scott or someone who has won something. I think this is more of an issue than people realize. They all know you can't go to championships without defense. And guys like Wade, LeBron don't care anymore about big scoring nights.
> 
> They'd rather do what Kobe and Howard do. If the shots are there, take them. If not go with the flow and get to the finals.


Really? I thought they all respected him from their time with Team USA?

Either way it's the New York Knicks. Surely they can go and get Phil Jackson or Pat Riley if they have Bosh, Wade, and Lebron lined up to play. Would Phil Jackson really pass up the chance to coach those three for his beloved Knicks? That would be the last big challenge for Phil. Win a title for New York.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come join Kobe, LeBron. You'll finally get your championship.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not going to act like I know what he is doing, but he really should leave. 

The simple fact of the matter is a GM/Coach combo of Ferry and Brown is never going to win a championship. I can't fault Ferry's efforts to try and provide LeBron with the talent necessary to win a title, but none of his efforts worked out too well. He acquired Mo Williams, but Mo is just a decent player whose performance has dipped in the postseason both of the past two seasons. He got Shaq who got rings with Kobe and Wade, so one would think it's only logical Bron's first ring would be alongside Shaq. It's too bad Ferry made this move 3 years too late. He acquired Antwan Jamison at the deadline, and he was supposed to be Robin to LeBron's batman. Jamison is a fairly good player (not a superstar), who has had inflated numbers his entire career, and has never really performed well in the playoffs. No one can fault Ferry's effort to make this team better, but they have not been very successful. 

Mike Brown is simply not a very good coach, and this series with the Celtics is rather compelling evidence. He abandoned players and rotations that have been successful all season in the biggest series (up to this point) of the season, and quite possibly his coaching career when it comes to being the head man in Cleveland. The playoffs are about matchups and he failed to provide his team with the best matchups that gave them a chance to win this series. His offensive system is to have LeBron dominate the ball and have everyone else feed off of it. This isn't high school, or even college ball that type of stuff doesn't fly. I think Brown has a decent grasp of defensive basketball, and he certainly seems like a great guy, but he is not cut out to coach a championship level team. 

Heck, both could be fired for all we know (Brown being fairly likely at this point), but that will cause a lot of uncertainty around the organization, and that may make Bron even more likely to leave.

This is going to be one heck of a decision for LeBron and he has made it even more difficult with his performance the past three games. If he leaves Cleveland (especially in this manner) it's going to be a major blow to the city. The city is already struggling, but LeBron is sort of a ray of hope for that sports community (heck, even the community in general). If he leaves all their sports teams will be cellar dwellers and the city has nothing to keep their mind off of the financial, employment and numerous other problems that haunt the city. If LeBron stays with the Cavs it's not only a personal boost for the organization, but a positive boost for the city. 

However, if winning is LeBron's major concern (as one would assume it is) he needs to leave Cleveland.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Basel - can you do one of Bron in a Heat jersey?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Heck, both could be fired for all we know (Brown being fairly likely at this point), but that will cause a lot of uncertainty around the organization, and that may make Bron even more likely to leave.


i definitely think the coach/gm situation in cleveland is going to be a large factor in lebron considering staying or not. the only problem is how do they bring in a big name coach without lebron resign? can't see too many coaches wanting to go coach a team led by mo and jamison if lebron does leave.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> In one regard I think Lebron can't leave. *If he leaves Cleveland high and dry he takes himself out of the GOAT discussion*, and I believe his personal legacy is the most important thing to him. In that regard maybe losing keeps him, because he would never live down leaving his hometown after two 60 win, premature end seasons.



Why? Players are usually judged by what they do on the court.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Force a sign and trade to the Rockets. Easy championships.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I don't know why anyone would deny Chicago is a good destination for him. 

a) Big market; lots of media attention; fun city. He would own this town since the Bears, Sox, and Cubs aren't anything special. And this city loves their sports.

b) Title contender. D-Rose and Noah supplement LBJ extremely well, and they already have a good cast of role players in place; Hinrich, Gibson, Deng. 

c) Youth. Not only would they contend, but they would contend for the next 5+ seasons. Out of these six players -- Rose, Noah, LBJ, Hinrich, Gibson, Deng -- only Hinrich is above the age of 25.

d) He'd be the man. People mention Miami, OKC, and LA, but people underestimate how much egos clash over the course of 82 games and multiple seasons. Derrick Rose is a humble guy who hasn't developed an ego yet, but is still ready to bust into stardom.

Not a single other team brings that same combination of factors. Only New Jersey comes close. (New York for instance has a & d, but not b & c...)

*For the record, my prediction is he stays with the Cavs.* Why? Because he makes plenty of money there, and because he wants to be loved. He will always be loved in Cleveland if he stays there. But, he will be despised and labeled a traitor if he leaves. I honestly think he's afraid to bolt to another city...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Or the Bulls can do a sign and trade using Deng for Wade or Bosh, and then Sign Lebron.


The thing is, no one is going to want Deng's contract. He's a roleplayer making near max money for the next four years. So any team making the deal has to not only lose a prime free agent, but hamstring their payroll on top of it. Chicago's payroll management has been awful for the last decade.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Of course he'll leave. No doubt about it.

He'll either go for the big city light of a NYC, Chicago, LA. Or option 2, he'll go were a D. Wade goes so he can play second banana and not have all the pressure on him. He knows he's a choker.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bballlife said:


> Why? Players are usually judged by what they do on the court.


That's my point.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

The U-Haul is already packed up, he outta there!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Carbo04 said:


> Of course he'll leave. No doubt about it.
> 
> He'll either go for the big city light of a NYC, Chicago, LA. Or option 2, *he'll go were a D. Wade goes so he can play second banana and not have all the pressure on him. He knows he's a choker*.


Talk about delusion, if he went to play with Wade he will be the number one option and the pressure would be on him. God, I am starting to hate Miami just as much as Orlando fans. Is there something in the water down there?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> Talk about delusion, if he went to play with Wade he will be the number one option and the pressure would be on him. God, I am starting to hate Miami just as much as Orlando fans. Is there something in the water down there?


I'm not a Miami fan. I could care less about the Heat. But LeBron would be Wade's Robin in all reality. Maybe not to the ESPN analysts, or to everyone on this board. But in all reality on that court and in the locker room if they play together Wade will be Batman and LeBron would be Robin.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Carbo04 said:


> I'm not a Miami fan. I could care less about the Heat. But LeBron would be Wade's Robin in all reality. Maybe not to the ESPN analysts, or to everyone on this board. But in all reality on that court and in the locker room if they play together Wade will be Batman and LeBron would be Robin.


And that is delusion, Lebron is the better overall player and would be the alpha dog if he played with Wade. Stop trying to fool yourself, you know and I know. Lebron would never be a second banana.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> And that is delusion, Lebron is the better overall player and would be the alpha dog if he played with Wade. Stop trying to fool yourself, you know and I know. Lebron would never be a second banana.


Yes he would. Because LeBron can't handle pressure. Wade has proven he can. I GUARANTEE you. Put this in your sig, whatever. If they do end up together. In the last minute of the game, and in the playoffs when it matters most the ball will not be in LeBron's hand. It would be in Wade's.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Carbo04 said:


> Yes he would. Because LeBron can't handle pressure. Wade has proven he can. I GUARANTEE you. Put this in your sig, whatever. If they do end up together. In the last minute of the game, and in the playoffs when it matters most the ball will not be in LeBron's hand. It would be in Wade's.


That is not true, Lebron has proving he can handle pressure. No player in NBA history has come into the league with as much hype, and he has exceeded everyone's expectations. Wade has never felt that kinda of pressure because he was never expect to be this good, Lebron has been facing this since high school. And BTW stats are against you, Lebron is more cltuch then Wade, and if they played together there is no question of who woul dhave the ball in his hands in the last moments and it isn't Mr. Wade.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

People love making excuses when Lebron loses. Before the playoff started, everyone including the so called espn experts kept on saying Cleveland has the best team, they are the team to beat, they are one of the deepest team, Jamison solves their problem, now they lose, once again Lebron's team mates suck.

People are so ungrateful to the Cleveland ownership, they tried their best to surround Lebron with talent, they spend a lot money. They have the 5th highest salary in the league. What else do you want your owners to do? If he as as great as people say he is , he has more than enough talent to win a championship.

Don't make it sound like Cleveland owners did not try, they tried their best. Cleveland has been one of the most active team either signing free agents or trading pieces so that Lexcuse can win a title.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> That is not true, Lebron has proving he can handle pressure. No player in NBA history has come into the league with as much hype, and he has exceeded everyone's expectations. Wade has never felt that kinda of pressure because he was never expect to be this good, Lebron has been facing this since high school. And BTW stats are against you, Lebron is more cltuch then Wade, and if they played together there is no question of who woul dhave the ball in his hands in the last moments and it isn't Mr. Wade.


lol. Ok blind witness. Go back to your shrine and worship your ringless 'king' now.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Theonee said:


> People love making excuses when Lebron loses. Before the playoff started, everyone including the so called espn experts kept on saying Cleveland has the best team, they are the team to beat, they are one of the deepest team, Jamison solves their problem, now they lose, once again Lebron's team mates suck.
> 
> People are so ungrateful to the Cleveland ownership, they tried their best to surround Lebron with talent, they spend a lot money. They have the 5th highest salary in the league. What else do you want your owners to do? If he as as great as people say he is , he has more than enough talent to win a championship.
> 
> Don't make it sound like Cleveland owners did not try, they tried their best. Cleveland has been one of the most active team either signing free agents or trading pieces so that Lexcuse can win a title.


Do you really think Cleveland has a better supporting cast then LA, Orlando, or even a healthy Celtics team? People make a big deal about the regular season record, but Cleveland is a frontrunning team that thrives off on energy which works fine in the regular season, but it wouldn't get you anywhere in the playoffs. 

Kobe has Pau, Dwight has VC and Jameer, Boston has the Big Three and Rondo, what the **** does Lebron have? Mo ****ing Williams, and Jamison, and washup Shaq. Two guys who for their careers put big numbers on garbage teams and an all-time great who is a former shell of himself.. There a team that relies on their star player to do everything, and that is no recipe for winning a championship.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Carbo04 said:


> lol. Ok blind witness. Go back to your shrine and worship your ringless 'king' now.


Funny thing is, I am not a Lebron fan. I am just not stupid and delusional, if you honestly think Lebron would be a 2nd fiddle to D-Wade then you really have no ****ing clue.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yo Game, 
:aznzen:


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Game3525 said:


> Funny thing is, I am not a Lebron fan. I am just not stupid and delusional, if you honestly think Lebron would be a 2nd fiddle to D-Wade then you really have no ****ing clue.


Those guys are just ****ty trolls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Lebron James is going to Chicago. There was more to changing his jersey number to 6 for next season than just selling more jerseys. The Bulls will offer Lebron a better team than he's ever had in his career, while their star players won't really threaten overshadowing Lebron. I think the lure of playing in MJ's house will be a big pull for Lebron. If Lebron wins more championships than Michael Jordan in MJ's own house, than no one is going to dispute that he's the GOAT.

I think New Jersey is the darkhorse. If they get one of those top two picks, I could see Lebron going there.

I don't see him going to the Knicks. I don't really think he can blow up into much more of a star than he already is by going there. It will be a good legacy if he can resurrect the Knicks franchise, but I have serious doubts about his ability to win 6 championships in New York, and without those 6 championships, he won't be considered the GOAT.

I think Miami parallels Chicago a lot in terms of winning, and if Lebron were to go there, they would dominate. Putting the best player in the game with another top 5 player is an easy path to winning a championship. But I think Dwyane Wade is also the reason he doesn't go to Miami. No matter how much success Lebron experiences in Miami, Dwyane Wade will probably always have that 1 more championship than Lebron. Then Lebron will have to deal with people saying he couldn't win without Wade. In addition, Wade is more likely than a guy like Derrick Rose to overshadow Lebron in a playoff series. Wade could easily steal some Finals MVP's, hindering Lebron's legacy. In addition, if Wade goes down with an injury, Lebron is left with a pretty bad team, and he will be in the same situation as in Cleveland.

I think Chicago/New Jersey make the most sense for Lebron, because their cores will allow Lebron to not be overshadowed as a star, while giving him a long window to win championships with their current cores. Chicago probably makes the most sense because they are already experiencing some winning without Lebron, and adding Lebron would surely make the Bulls one of the NBA's elite.

The Cavs really have no one to blame but themselves for this mess. If they hadn't messed up the Carlos Boozer situation, Lebron would probably have a championship or two already, and leaving Cleveland wouldn't even be talked about.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok, so tell me. Really. What makes LeBron better than Wade? He doesn't have a ring. Wade can score with LeBron. Pass with almost as well LeBron. Even though LeBron does have that edge. For a guy who is only like 6'3-6'4 Wade can rebound pound for pound with LeBron. LeBron averages more, but he's like 4-5 inches taller. Wade can block shots, and play better defense than LeBron. Plus Wade is clutch. LeBron just puts up stats and doesn't deliver except for bricks and turnovers when the game is on the line. I really don't understand why everyone thinks LeBron is better than Wade. How has he proved that?


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Ok, so tell me. Really. What makes LeBron better than Wade? He doesn't have a ring. Wade can score with LeBron. Pass with almost as well LeBron. Even though LeBron does have that edge. For a guy who is only like 6'3-6'4 Wade can rebound pound for pound with LeBron. LeBron averages more, but he's like 4-5 inches taller. Wade can block shots, and play better defense than LeBron. Plus Wade is clutch. LeBron just puts up stats and doesn't deliver except for bricks and turnovers when the game is on the line.


:aznzen:


----------



## Reisedoggy (Aug 27, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Ok, so tell me. Really. What makes LeBron better than Wade? He doesn't have a ring. Wade can score with LeBron. Pass with almost as well LeBron. Even though LeBron does have that edge. For a guy who is only like 6'3-6'4 Wade can rebound pound for pound with LeBron. LeBron averages more, but he's like 4-5 inches taller. Wade can block shots, and play better defense than LeBron. Plus Wade is clutch. LeBron just puts up stats and doesn't deliver except for bricks and turnovers when the game is on the line. I really don't understand why everyone thinks LeBron is better than Wade. How has he proved that?



Like trying to compare Drexler to Jordan...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jakain said:


> :aznzen:


Yea, that's all you got because you don't have a real answer. But you know what, it probably doesn't matter since LeGone is going to the Knicks anyway. He will probably never get a ring. You can go to the ringless king's shrine and worship with Game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Lebron James is going to Chicago. There was more to changing his jersey number to 6 for next season than just selling more jerseys. The Bulls will offer Lebron a better team than he's ever had in his career, while their star players won't really threaten overshadowing Lebron. I think the lure of playing in MJ's house will be a big pull for Lebron. If Lebron wins more championships than Michael Jordan in MJ's own house, than no one is going to dispute that he's the GOAT.

I think New Jersey is the darkhorse. If they get one of those top two picks, I could see Lebron going there.

I don't see him going to the Knicks. I don't really think he can blow up into much more of a star than he already is by going there. It will be a good legacy if he can resurrect the Knicks franchise, but I have serious doubts about his ability to win 6 championships in New York, and without those 6 championships, he won't be considered the GOAT.

I think Miami parallels Chicago a lot in terms of winning, and if Lebron were to go there, they would dominate. Putting the best player in the game with another top 5 player is an easy path to winning a championship. But I think Dwyane Wade is also the reason he doesn't go to Miami. No matter how much success Lebron experiences in Miami, Dwyane Wade will probably always have that 1 more championship than Lebron. Then Lebron will have to deal with people saying he couldn't win without Wade. In addition, Wade is more likely than a guy like Derrick Rose to overshadow Lebron in a playoff series. Wade could easily steal some Finals MVP's, hindering Lebron's legacy. In addition, if Wade goes down with an injury, Lebron is left with a pretty bad team, and he will be in the same situation as in Cleveland.

I think Chicago/New Jersey make the most sense for Lebron, because their cores will allow Lebron to not be overshadowed as a star, while giving him a long window to win championships with their current cores. Chicago probably makes the most sense because they are already experiencing some winning without Lebron, and adding Lebron would surely make the Bulls one of the NBA's elite.

The Cavs really have no one to blame but themselves for this mess. If they hadn't messed up the Carlos Boozer situation, Lebron would probably have a championship or two already, and leaving Cleveland wouldn't even be talked about.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Yea, that's all you got because you don't have a real answer. But you know what, it probably doesn't matter since LeGone is going to the Knicks anyway. He will probably never get a ring. You can go to the ringless king's shrine and worship with Game.


:aznzen:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the biggest screw ups the cavs front office made, were the carlos boozer debacle, drafting luke jackson and opting to sign larry hughes rather than going after joe johnson. they wasted to much money and time when the had the chance to build around lebron.


itd be ridiculously awesome if lebron would sign with the bulls!!!
bulls front office should ask obama to help them to recruit him...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BG7 said:


> I think Lebron James is going to Chicago. There was more to changing his jersey number to 6 for next season than just selling more jerseys.


He changed his number to six because, at the time, he was planning on staying. You don't need to file the paperwork if you're changing teams. So at the time he was probably intending to remain in Cleveland.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Carbo04 said:


> *Yea, that's all you got because you don't have a real answer.* But you know what, it probably doesn't matter since LeGone is going to the Knicks anyway. He will probably never get a ring. You can go to the ringless king's shrine and worship with Game.


Because everyone knows that Lebron is a better player then Wade, you are the only one who is trying to argue what is already a proven fact.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Dre™ said:


> If he goes to New York he's going to the Nets.


Nah. Yes, they got Jay-Z and Brooklyn but they have no coach, and just came off the worst season you can dream of.

Knicks have a coach with a system that probably would have kept LeBron's team in the playoffs against old ass teams like Boston. Mike D has gotten praised by MANY All-Star players for his individual plays, so LeBron doesn't need to create his own shot by holding and fade shooting like he does for offense when his team plays like crap.

So, generally NYC is a better fit. He might have to take a little less money for them to sign Bosh and a big solid Center like Haywood or something.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Boston. He's joining the bad guys. The Celtics are Triple H, Blackjack Mulligan and Rowdy Roddy Piper in his prime all rolled into one. He's coming here, the fans of those other teams will hate him, and he'll reel off the next four titles. :bsmile:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cleveland lands Ray Allen; keeping Lebron


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If he goes back to the Cavs, he's going back to the same failed product


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> Ok, so tell me. Really. What makes LeBron better than Wade? He doesn't have a ring. Wade can score with LeBron. Pass with almost as well LeBron. Even though LeBron does have that edge. For a guy who is only like 6'3-6'4 Wade can rebound pound for pound with LeBron. LeBron averages more, but he's like 4-5 inches taller. Wade can block shots, and play better defense than LeBron. Plus Wade is clutch. LeBron just puts up stats and doesn't deliver except for bricks and turnovers when the game is on the line. I really don't understand why everyone thinks LeBron is better than Wade. How has he proved that?


The thing is, Wade can't score with Lebron. They might have similar scoring averages, but Lebron is doing it at a much higher TS%.

They are probably about equal as playmakers, but Lebron is the better rebounder and defender.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

BG7 said:


> The thing is, Wade can't score with Lebron. They might have similar scoring averages, but Lebron is doing it at a much higher TS%.
> 
> *They are probably about equal as playmakers*, but Lebron is the better rebounder and defender.


They are not even equal as playmakers, Bron is better at as well. Statistical, Lebron is even a better clutch player then Wade. There is really no argument ot place Wade ahead of James.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> He acquired Antwan Jamison at the deadline, and he was supposed to be Robin to LeBron's batman. Jamison is a fairly good player (not a superstar), who has had inflated numbers his entire career, and has never really performed well in the playoffs.



Jamison has played well in the playoffs specifically in 2006-07 when he averaged 32 ppg against a stout Cavs defense that eventually went to the finals. The problem with the Cavs is that they misused Jamison, making him a stretch four, when he usually generates a lot of his points near the paint. Shaq generally clogged the pain meaning that Jamison could not be as effective down the low. While Jamison can shoot the three, I wouldn't call it a strength of his, even if he is wide open. 

Shaq and Jamison should not have been starting/playing together given that neither Jamison or Shaq could guard KG effectively. Varejao and Hickson should have played more minutes. The Cavs would have been better off going small with LeBron playing the 4. I will agree with your main point that Mike Brown needs to go. Shaq should have been on the bench for most of this series, not JJ Hickson. And Antawn Jamison should have come off the bench, at least in this series (he potentially could have started against the Magic).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Jamison has played well in the playoffs specifically in 2006-07 when he averaged 32 ppg against a stout Cavs defense that eventually went to the finals.


That's four games of his playoff career. Outside that one performance, on the wrong side of a sweep, he's been underwhelming.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Exactly what rock have these guys been hiding under for so long? All of a sudden people are going to say Lebron is not the best player in the league because he gets hurt? We all know that he's not healthy and that if he was healthy Boston still might have won this series because they are healthy. I'm certainly not going to get into a pissing contest with the special olympics rejects who've suddenly shown up after all these years, but really who is astonished that Boston won this series? What is astonishing is that Lebron played so poorly his postseason. He didn't even average 30 points per game or double figures in rebounds or assists. He obviously sucks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jamison is one of my fav players, very classy guy. But its really easy to see what happened with the Cavs, the team they built was meant to go against the Magic. Jamison, Shaq all those athletic guys on the bench, its all in response to the Magic, but sadly they went up against the Geriatrics...disaster!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HB said:


> Jamison is one of my fav players, very classy guy. But its really easy to see what happened with the Cavs, the team they built was meant to go against the Magic. Jamison, Shaq all those athletic guys on the bench, its all in response to the Magic, but sadly they went up against the Geriatrics...disaster!!!


The funny thing is last year they were built to take on the Celtics and ended up going down to the Magic.

It's hard to plan for just one team when there are so many really great teams in the fold right now(Lakers, Magic, Celtics). Even harder when your coach isn't very good at finding the right matchups.

This season they still had the players to matchup with the Celtics, but it required not playing the ones who were there to beat the Magic, and Mike Brown was committed to coaching the team in one way.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> That's four games of his playoff career. Outside that one performance, on the wrong side of a sweep, he's been underwhelming.


At best he's a 3rd option. He's very inconsistent but he's also not getting easy basket opportunities like he was in Washington. In his previous two playoff performances, Jamison averaged 3.2 offensive rebounds per game. With Cleveland, he only averaged 1.5 in the series against the Cavs. This had to do with using Jamison as a stretch four. When Jamison gets offensive rebounds, he usually gets easy baskets based on his quick release at the basket. 

The book on Jamison is to put a long defender on him like Ben Wallace or Kevin Garnett which forces Jamison outside the paint. Pretty much anyone can abuse Jamison on the defensive end of the court, it's surprising when the basketball doesn't go in. Since Jamison wasn't playing well offensively, on a team as deep as Cleveland, he should have been getting reduced playing time, especially in game 6. 

I'm surprised Cleveland didn't know what they were getting in Jamison especially since they went head to head against him for 16 games in the postseason. Jamison was simply more productive in Washington because the Wizards had better offensive coaches (Eddie Jordan, Ed Tapscott, and Flip Saunders), than Mike Brown. Jamison also thrived in an up tempo style of play, something which you would think Jamison would have done well playing alongside LeBron, Williams, and Hickson. 

Maybe Jamison was destined to fail in the playoffs because the tempo generally slows down. That time when Jamison averaged 32 ppg was when the Cavs didn't take the Wizards seriously since they were without Arenas and Butler. 

Even though Jamison's defense is horrible, I would be more inclined to blame Shaq in this series for slowing down the tempo of the game for the Cavs. You also have to remember that Jamison and Shaq hadn't played a single game together until the start of the postseason. That being said, Mike Brown failed miserably in playing Shaq and Jamison, although it is hard to bench veterans who have bigger egos than their actual games. 

I'm glad that the Wizards were able to get a late first round pick for dumping Jamison's contract.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Interesting words from KG on LeBron's free agency in last night press conference:

*"Loyalty is something that hurts you at times because you can’t get youth back"*


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lynx said:


> Interesting words from KG on LeBron's free agency in last night press conference:
> 
> *"Loyalty is something that hurts you at times because you can’t get youth back"*


Translation-Get the **** out while you still can.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Real translation "Get the **** over here and join the bad guys!"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

KG also had that comment that if he had known what it was like in Boston he would have left much earlier. Lebron would be wise to heed his advice and go to the team that's most likely going to get him a championship and has the history of a great organization behind him.

As for Jamison, he clearly wasn't used correctly by Brown. The few times anything was ran with him, he was very effective scoring on KG. And he worked hard on defending KG, just he's too small. Ideally if the Cavs had gone small and more uptempo, Jamison would have been fine, and if they had run all of the plays they ran for Shaq for Jamison instead, probably that would have worked.

Jamison was legitimately the Cavs second best player, but I don't think Mike Brown ever helped him out much.

I don't think KG was staying in front of Jamison on drives very well all series long. But the Cavs never exploited that.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> KG also had that comment that if he had known what it was like in Boston he would have left much earlier. Lebron would be wise to heed his advice and go to the team that's most likely going to get him a championship *and has the history of a great organization behind him.*
> 
> As for Jamison, he clearly wasn't used correctly by Brown. The few times anything was ran with him, he was very effective scoring on KG. And he worked hard on defending KG, just he's too small. Ideally if the Cavs had gone small and more uptempo, Jamison would have been fine, and if they had run all of the plays they ran for Shaq for Jamison instead, probably that would have worked.
> 
> ...


So we can disregard the Knicks right?:champagne:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game3525 said:


> So we can disregard the Knicks right?:champagne:


I dunno I think the history of that club is pretty great, and the history is good. And Donnie Walsh is a solid GM. If they could get Phil Jackson to come back and coach the Knicks then that would be the perfect situation.

Another good situation would be going to the Lakers in a sign and trade with Bynum and Artest going back to the Cavs.

Kobe/Lebron/Gasol coached by big Phil would be a pretty comfy setup and would be beneficial for everyone involved.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I hope LeBron stays.

But Cavs definitely need to fire Mike Brown. Avery Johnson should replace him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whats so good about Avery?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Theonee said:


> People love making excuses when Lebron loses. Before the playoff started, everyone including the so called espn experts kept on saying Cleveland has the best team, they are the team to beat, they are one of the deepest team, *Jamison solves their problem*, now they lose, once again Lebron's team mates suck.


i bolded something important for you if you actually watched the series(or even checking stats would be ok). jamison didn't solve their problems. people were wrong. he wasn't the 2nd option they needed on offense and he was worthless on defense. how exactly is that lebron's fault?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, anyone who watched the series knows Jamison had no impact what so ever. The Cavs could have won this series if they had gone with Varajeo and Hickson over Shaq and Jamison, but Mike Brown failed to see that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*This guy and his goons are just toying around with the game*



> The plan they’re talking about includes Calipari coming to Cleveland as James’ hand-picked coach. “He’s got to listen if they come calling,” a source close to Calipari told Yahoo! Sports on Thursday night. He was talking about the Cavaliers and Bulls, and Calipari’s camp is determined to open bidding to multiple teams.
> 
> Together, these narcissists will manufacture a drama that will undermine the conference and NBA Finals, the NBA draft and Fourth of July parades in small towns and big cities across America. James and the Cavs lost Game 6 of the conference semifinals to the Boston Celtics, 94-85, but he hardly seemed devastated in the losing locker room. James had a triple-double that was devalued with nine turnovers. He shot 44 percent for the series, turned the ball over 27 times and behaved like a lousy leader.
> 
> ...


I was slightly off, instead of Cal to the Nets or Bulls, apparently it might be to Cleveland. The chumminess evidenced during the college season is coming to the NBA.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

WTF!

http://www.vladtv.com/blog/2992/breaking-rumor-delonte-west-sleeping-with-lebrons-mom/


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> WTF!
> 
> http://www.vladtv.com/blog/2992/breaking-rumor-delonte-west-sleeping-with-lebrons-mom/


I read that. IT's fake and classless.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

O2K said:


> I read that. IT's fake and classless.


Oh it is fake no doubt, but out of all the conspiracy theories this one takes the cake.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

http://www.break.com/index/we-are-lebron-video.html


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the Calipari thing is a misread. Calipari was probably there because Lebron and his management company is wanting to sign John Wall to represent. I think Lebron is more likely to go play with John Wall than he is to play for Calipari. Plus Calipari has a plush gig coaching Kentucky. Him leaving would be dumb. He's not that good of a coach, and was exposed the last time he was in the NBA.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Umm when John Calipari was trying to recruit CDR...CDR was flown in Bron's private jet at Cal's behest. This guy didnt just pop up with Wall...World Wide Wes, Cal and Bron are all chummy chummy. They've known each other for a while now. Do you know that a very close friend of Bron's is on Calipari's coaching staff right now?

You all are missing the point, Cal's not going to lose with Bron and Wall, heck he's not losing with Bron. Kentucky's a nice gig, but he probably sees the writing on the wall, and that is he might never win a championship, besides that, the guy is a walking suspension machine. Sooner or later the NCAA will be coming after him. That's why he's bolting. Thats what he does.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Which team is better:

Rose
Hinrich
Lebron
Bosh
Noah

w/ a cheap owner

vs.

Wall
Harris(traded for a two guard at some point)
Lebron
Bosh
Lopez

w/ richest owner in the NBA

vs.

Mo Williams
Anthony Parker
Lebron
Jamison
Varejao

owned by the Chinese and Dan Gilbert


all coached by Calipari.

That's pretty close really.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> Which team is better:
> 
> Rose
> Hinrich
> ...


They could just keep Lee, he is one of those guys who doesn't need the ball and can play D.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Call me crazy but I don't think Deng is enough to get Chris Bosh. Hard to believe, but go with me on this one.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

to me the cavs are the worst choice behind the knicks nets and bulls .

the knicks have enough space to sign amare boozer or bosh in addition to lebron plus another future star in gallineri...after you have stars in place getting role players is pretty easy ....the hardest part will be getting a big to play with amare boozer or bosh (i assume it will be amare )

the nets have lopez and harris plus who they draft or trade the pick for

the bulls have rose and noah plus whomever they trade deng for

the cavs are aging and cant match those supporting casts


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Which team is better:
> 
> Rose
> Hinrich
> ...


They're not pretty close. First of all the cleveland team we know what they are. Wall is an unproven commodity. He could (and most likely will be) great but its still an unknown. And Bosh has said he wants to be a number 1 option. Does NJ even have enough to max out two players? I thought they would only max out one. And Hinrich won't be starting for the Bulls next year if he's still on their roster. They are looking at Morrow or another 2 guard. 

Also as cheap as Jerry is, he has proven to pay people. Remember Ben Wallace, he paid the wrong guy but he still paid. Jerry knows breaking the bank for Lebron and another dynasty in chicago could possibly bring more riches than the 90's did.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

O2K said:


> They're not pretty close. First of all the cleveland team we know what they are. Wall is an unproven commodity. He could (and most likely will be) great but its still an unknown. And Bosh has said he wants to be a number 1 option. Does NJ even have enough to max out two players? I thought they would only max out one. And Hinrich won't be starting for the Bulls next year if he's still on their roster. They are looking at Morrow or another 2 guard.
> 
> Also as cheap as Jerry is, he has proven to pay people. Remember Ben Wallace, he paid the wrong guy but he still paid. Jerry knows breaking the bank for Lebron and another dynasty in chicago could possibly bring more riches than the 90's did.


New Jersey has more cap space than anybody in the league during this off-season. They have enough space to offer two max contracts, around another 2 million dollar contract, and still have their M.L.E. and L.L.E. left over.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> to me the cavs are the worst choice behind the knicks nets and bulls .
> 
> the knicks have enough space to sign amare boozer or bosh in addition to lebron plus another future star in gallineri...after you have stars in place getting role players is pretty easy ....the hardest part will be getting a big to play with amare boozer or bosh (i assume it will be amare )
> 
> ...


the bulls would be the best team but i don't see the knicks or nets being better teams than the cavs for at least a couple of years. and i'm not sure why the bulls would need to trade deng. i can't see a team trading a better player for him and he and lebron should be able to play together no problem.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

urwhatueati8god said:


> New Jersey has more cap space than anybody in the league during this off-season. They have enough space to offer two max contracts, around another 2 million dollar contract, and still have their M.L.E. and L.L.E. left over.


you don't get the mle and lle if you have cap space.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

urwhatueati8god said:


> New Jersey has more cap space than anybody in the league during this off-season. They have enough space to offer two max contracts, around another 2 million dollar contract, and still have their M.L.E. and L.L.E. left over.


You mean Miami?


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Nets can offer one max and have about 10 million left over. If they can move Harris without taking on more than one or two million, they'll have enough for 2 max deals, if they can dump Yi and Humphries for nothing but cap space, then I'm not sure if they'll have quite enough but it'll be very close, if they move Harris with Yi and/or Hump, they can take back a few million in contracts.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Does Toronto say no to a S&T of Harris/Yi for Bosh/Calderon?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

expert article: LeBron to Clippers

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/lists/Possible-destinations-for-LeBron-James#sport=NBA&photo=11207381

Remember: trade assets for LeBron is stupid. Sign him!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Before: 










After:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Really I don't think Lebron should want any part of the Bulls ownership or front office. Everything in their recent history tells you that organization is committed to profits rather than to winning. Unless the rest of the ownership group ditched Reinsdorf (he isn't really the majority owner and can be fired just like Paxson and everyone else in their front office) for someone who really wanted to win I just would never trust them. Cleveland has not made any good decisions, but they've shown every willingness to make moves to win. Jerry's done nothing to prove that he cares about anything except his bottom line.

Really the Knicks and the Nets are a joke. It's not really worthwhile to discuss them while their best players are Brook Lopez and I suppose the unsigned David Lee.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

urwhatueati8god said:


> New Jersey has more cap space than anybody in the league during this off-season. They have enough space to offer two max contracts, around another 2 million dollar contract, and still have their M.L.E. and L.L.E. left over.


Unless this changed in the last CBA, teams under the cap don't get the mid-level


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Vuchato said:


> Nets can offer one max and have about 10 million left over. If they can move Harris without taking on more than one or two million, they'll have enough for 2 max deals, if they can dump Yi and Humphries for nothing but cap space, then I'm not sure if they'll have quite enough but it'll be very close, if they move Harris with Yi and/or Hump, they can take back a few million in contracts.


i wonder how much more cap space the bulls can create by dumping hinrich and deng.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

O2K said:


> i wonder how much more cap space the bulls can create by dumping hinrich and deng.


I'm pretty sure the Bulls could move Kirk. Many teams showed interest in him during this years trade deadline. Deng on the other hand, is an overpaid, injury prone, role player. IMO, it will be very difficult to move him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TheDarkPrince said:


> I'm pretty sure the Bulls could move Kirk. Many teams showed interest in him during this years trade deadline. Deng on the other hand, is an overpaid, injury prone, role player. IMO, it will be very difficult to move him.


Yeah, he has something like 4/52 remaining, you'd have to package him with Rose or Noah to make a deal.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Diable said:


> Really I don't think Lebron should want any part of the Bulls ownership or front office. Everything in their recent history tells you that organization is committed to profits rather than to winning. Unless the rest of the ownership group ditched Reinsdorf (he isn't really the majority owner and can be fired just like Paxson and everyone else in their front office) for someone who really wanted to win I just would never trust them. Cleveland has not made any good decisions, but they've shown every willingness to make moves to win. Jerry's done nothing to prove that he cares about anything except his bottom line.
> 
> Really the Knicks and the Nets are a joke. It's not really worthwhile to discuss them while their best players are Brook Lopez and I suppose the unsigned David Lee.


Lopez would be the best teammate Lebron has ever had

Wall/ Lee/ Lebron/ Bosh or Amare/ Lopez

Yea Ill take that. That lineup has the 3 best players Lebron has ever played w/.

Devin Harris would be way easier to move than Deng.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whats up with all this Amare talk? The Suns are keeping him. With that said, dont know how a team with Wall/Bron/Lopez alone isn't a legit championship contender. If you think a Rose/Bron/Noah combination is, then why not the Nets with those 3? Terrence Williams is going to be a stud in this league by the way.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Have Nets fans given up on Devin Harris? I don't know how much better Wall is than Turner (haven't seen much of either), but you'd think Turner would be a better fit. Harris is the lightning quick scoring point guard (like Wall), Turner can be the all-around jack of all trades shooting guard, LeBron can be the point forward (taking pressure of Harris to be a true point guard), and Lopez the big man. I think they'd need a scrappy tough power forward. A Milsap type. That would make them a damn good squad, with Terrence of the bench.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

HB said:


> Whats up with all this Amare talk? The Suns are keeping him. With that said, dont know how a team with Wall/Bron/Lopez alone isn't a legit championship contender. If you think a Rose/Bron/Noah combination is, then why not the Nets with those 3? Terrence Williams is going to be a stud in this league by the way.




It no lock for Amare. They could get swept and he could be out.

TWill is so underrated in this. He is a mini(poor mans) Lebron. As a 6th man off the bench he would play the same style Lebron does. The offense wouldnt hange much,

but w/ Wall, Lopez, Twilliams, and Lebron you best get you some shooters.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Have Nets fans given up on Devin Harris? I don't know how much better Wall is than Turner (haven't seen much of either), but you'd think Turner would be a better fit. Harris is the lightning quick scoring point guard (like Wall), Turner can be the all-around jack of all trades shooting guard, LeBron can be the point forward (taking pressure of Harris to be a true point guard), and Lopez the big man. I think they'd need a scrappy tough power forward. A Milsap type. That would make them a damn good squad, with Terrence of the bench.


Hes innjury prone and getting a little older. He and Wall or Turner are poor fits together seeing how none are good shooters. Wed be better of using his $9M to get shooters to spread the floor.

Even w/o Lebron wed need that b/c Lopez demands a double team


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

too much talk of wall on the nets before the draft lottery even occurs... its been a while since the worst team got the #1 pick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> too much talk of wall on the nets before the draft lottery even occurs... its been a while since the worst team got the #1 pick.


That and it's only happened 3 times in lottery history where worst team has won.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

past results have no effect on future events. Its 25% chance they win, plus whatever likelihood that its rigged


----------



## MrPresident (May 14, 2010)

LeBron will remain in Cleveland.

I just can't see him bolting for a number of reasons. Firstly, he has not delivered a much-coveted championship to the city of Cleveland. Secondly, it's his home state and the place where he feels the most comfortable. Thirdly, Cleveland can offer him more money than anyone else. Fourthly, the internet era has ensured that he will not have any less marketing opportunities to grow his brand if he remains in Ohio. And lastly -- and I think this is a point understated by many -- LeBron knows that many of the greats in NBA History have built their legacy with one organization.

He will flirt with other teams (which will force Cleveland into making the moves necessary to surround him with better pieces, including a better coach), he will soak up all the attention, but in the end all the talk and media coverage will be for nothing when he re-signs with the Cavs.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

it'd be interesting to see what would happen if the clippers pulled the number 1 pick again. Their god awful snake bitten history behind, a team of wall/gordon/lebron/griffin/kaman with baron as a sixth man is at least intriguing...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Isn't a 25 % chance of winning also a 75% chance of losing...It's more like 20% too isn't it?


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Yeah, he has something like 4/52 remaining, you'd have to package him with Rose or Noah to make a deal.


Not going to happen since those are the only 2 guys on the Bulls that are 100% untouchable.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It still seems unreal to think about him actually leaving. Then again I said the same thing about Shaq in 1996.

Off topic, but I'll never forget where I was when I found out. Chris Meyers used to host an one-on-one interview show on ESPN and he lead his show with Shaq in an ugly blackish polo and white Laker hat. I yelled at the top of my lungs and my mom wanted to know what the hell was wrong.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Diable said:


> Isn't a 25 % chance of winning also a 75% chance of losing...It's more like 20% too isn't it?


http://www.nba.com/nets/news/Lottery_Breakdown_100420.html

250 out of 1000 chances, so exactly 25%. Not likely or anything, but a better chance than history would say.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I voted "leave" because I want him to. He's done all that he can do for the Cavs. He's young and should experience living elsewhere.

He wants to be the first billionaire athlete and by going to NY he can certainly do that. (But, he can probably do that wherever he plays, actually.) I'm just afraid that NY will change him for the worse. He will have to develope tougher skin than he's shown and I don't want him to become unlikeable and unapproachable. I'm also afraid that he will part with his boys' mother.

But ... he has to leave Cleveland, especially now we know that Mike Brown is not leaving.

I would love to see him go to Chicago and play with Noah (Anderson Varejo) and Rose (Mo). Chicago is just one player away; they are ready. On the other hand, it would take 2-3 or more years for NY to be ready.


(I sure would like to know what was wrong with him this Playoff series; other than the elbow.)


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TheDarkPrince said:


> Not going to happen since those are the only 2 guys on the Bulls that are 100% untouchable.


Actually, there are three guys that are untouchable, Deng being the third. :baseldance:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LeBron has more than enough talent around him to win a ring this year. Mo Williams and Jamison did not step up and thoroughly got outplayed by Garnett and Rondo. LeBron needs to take some blame in that. How many players played their best ball alongside Shaq? What about around Kobe? Tim Duncan?

The main reason I could see him leaving is that if he wins elsewhere he can blame his failures these first seven years on the Cavs.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Mo Williams and Jamison did not step up and thoroughly got outplayed by Garnett and Rondo. LeBron needs to take some blame in that.


these two statements together make no sense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

> Shortly after Cleveland was eliminated by Boston in the second round of the Eastern Conference playoffs, LeBron James placed a call to Bulls guard Derrick Rose.
> 
> What did they talk about?
> 
> Word is, James said he likes Rose's game, likes his team and would welcome the chance to play together.


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=381195


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL the Heat and Nets player those jerseys were photo shopped from were skinny as it looks like James has a concave chest.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

MrPresident said:


> LeBron will remain in Cleveland.
> 
> I just can't see him bolting for a number of reasons. Firstly, he has not delivered a much-coveted championship to the city of Cleveland. Secondly, it's his home state and the place where he feels the most comfortable. Thirdly, Cleveland can offer him more money than anyone else. Fourthly, the internet era has ensured that he will not have any less marketing opportunities to grow his brand if he remains in Ohio. And lastly -- and I think this is a point understated by many -- LeBron knows that many of the greats in NBA History have built their legacy with one organization.


NY and Chicago will likely bring him more money off court wise than Cleveland. A sign and trade is also possible to negate the money factor.

As for his legacy, it won't be much of a legacy if he feels that he can't win a championship in Cleveland with that sad excuse of a supporting cast.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

what can you buy with 100 million that you can't buy with 120 million?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He's not just turning down '30 mill'


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

HB said:


> He's not just turning down '30 mill'


if i'm not mistaken its 30 million and an extra year right? can't he just sign an extension later? i dont know how these contracts work out.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> LeBron has more than enough talent around him to win a ring this year. Mo Williams and Jamison did not step up and thoroughly got outplayed by Garnett and Rondo. LeBron needs to take some blame in that. How many players played their best ball alongside Shaq? What about around Kobe? Tim Duncan?
> 
> The main reason I could see him leaving is that if he wins elsewhere he can blame his failures these first seven years on the Cavs.


Duncan, Shaq, and Kobe have never won a championship when the second best player on the team was as bad as Mo Williams


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Or he could just sign a 3 year deal with the Cavs, and bolt to the Nets in 2013 when they most assuredly will be in Brookyln.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

^^^ With the new collective bargaining agreement coming up, LeBron may stand to make more money if he just signs a 6 year contract now.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

O2K said:


> if i'm not mistaken its 30 million and an extra year right? can't he just sign an extension later? i dont know how these contracts work out.


No, if you include the extra year it works out to $30 million over the life of the contract.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

f22egl said:


> ^^^ With the new collective bargaining agreement coming up, LeBron may stand to make more money if he just signs a 6 year contract now.


i would assume that he's going to sign the longest contract possible, he'll just be able to opt out after 3 years which is when he would reach a higher maximum contract under the current cba.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

you can now cross new jersey off his list. it is now down to chicago, ny or miami. many analysts are already canceling out cleveland


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Things definitely got more interesting after the draft lottery.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*WWJD...(in this case the J stands for James as in LeBron)*

you have basically 6 options now .

you can stay in ohio where you are comfortable and you have lived your whole life and happily continue on.

the holdovers include Jamison and williams as your supporting stars and delonte west , anthony parker jamario moon vajero as your role players with boobie gibson and JJ hickson as the young talent ...they can resign big Z and/or shaq but this is likely as good as its gonna get unless they rebuild.

there is a team I dont think enough teams are talking about the wizards who have the 1st pick now they have arenas nas a supporting star , plus andray blatch, javale mcgee, nick young and al thorton...this team has young emerging talent plays in a good city...with the exception of arenas its raw ...but you could easily see a dynasty being built here...you could also see them never getting far either if the wrong decisions are made.

there are the bulls who have a young star in rose plus good young talent in Deng , Noah taj gibson and a good combo guard in hinrich, probably the best blend of youth, experience and talent, the questions for them are if management will be able to identify what adjustments are needed to be made and if they will spend the $ to get there.

There is the knicks who have enough cap space to get 2 max-level FA's so it may allow Lebron the ability to pick his 2ndary star, plus it has some young players with promise in Gallineri wilson chandler bill walker , douglas and eddy curry who is currently working out with James in chicago. they have during James' career in the nba been a circus so winning in NY may the hardest task, but also probably has the highest reward.

the Nets have a star level player in devin harris , brook lopez who looks like he will be a star level player, they also have the 3rd pick in this draft,terrance williams, courtney lee CDR,and Yi ,but they were the league's worst team a good mix of talent, experienced GM an unknown but deep pocketed owner...if the goal is to win on the court long term this is the team i'd choose.

the clippers have some good veteran players in Kaman, Baron Davis and some good young players in gordon and blake griffin plus the 8th pick. but its don sterling's clippers , despite that they are probably the team that he would be most successful with him next season


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: WWJD...(in this case the J stands for James as in LeBron)*

I'm going to merge this with the other LeBron thread discussing his options already.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chicago is going to be knocked out of it the first time Lebron meets Jerry Reinsdorf.

So I think it's still New York and Cleveland. Cleveland needs to hire a good coach, and they need to be in the Bosh/Joe Johnson sweepstakes. If they can swing a great sign and trade then I can see Lebron going back there to a revamped team.

But yeah New Jersey is out now that they lost the first pick. You could see it on the Russian's face during the lottery.

Can't see Lebron going to Washington to play with Wall and Arenas.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: WWJD...(in this case the J stands for James as in LeBron)*



Da Grinch said:


> you have basically 6 options now .
> 
> you can stay in ohio where you are comfortable and you have lived your whole life and happily continue on.
> 
> ...


You mention 6 teams, but leave out the Heat, the team with the most cap space?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

HB said:


> *Whats up with all this Amare talk? The Suns are keeping him.* With that said, dont know how a team with Wall/Bron/Lopez alone isn't a legit championship contender. If you think a Rose/Bron/Noah combination is, then why not the Nets with those 3? Terrence Williams is going to be a stud in this league by the way.



There goes that

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/16104/source-amares-return-to-suns-unlikely


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: WWJD...(in this case the J stands for James as in LeBron)*



myst said:


> You mention 6 teams, but leave out the Heat, the team with the most cap space?




the knicks have the most cap space ...unless you believe wade wont resign ...with wade the heat have 24 mil. committed next season .

the knicks have 17.

the heat are a good option for him , but i honestly think wade would be the jordan and would relegate james to pippen status.


----------

